# EDIT: Non-Commercial GAP Insurance does not honor Rideshare



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

*GAP wants everything you gave your primary insurance company plus more. Don't forget about Gap too.

Don't forget to watch your credit report either.*


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Looks like I'm screwed by the finance company that set up GAP insurance.

If it's not a big freaking truck, the finance person at the car sales business will assume that it will be personal use!

I wrote up the car selling company on bbb.org. They called me and had me come in an convert the GAP to commercial, but I had to pay $50. The finance person asked me to drop the BBB complaint. I told him, that I'm still left holding the bag -$7200. on the first car, and I cannot let it go. He says, just wait one week for the conversion to process then call the GAP again to try to appeal the finance mistake.

At least my current car is now fully covered for rideshare


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

They might pay out on it to clear the BBB complaint, not like some company i know with an F rating and now hope of ever getting better. So they just don't care.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

If you're in New York no, your car is not fully covered. I guess you heard that from Uber right?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Taxi tony said:


> If you're in New York no, your car is not fully covered. I guess you heard that from Uber right?


I'm in Tennessee. My new car is fully covered. First Uber car is still in dispute with the dealer over the wrong GAP coverage.


----------

